# Wobbly puppy hind legs? Please help?



## JohnHV (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi everyone, I have a 6 month old puppy that seems to have wobbly hind legs/walks funny. I got him from the local shelter so don’t know his pedigree or if he’s even purebred. I’m out of town at the moment and he is currently being boarded at a local doggie daycare. The staff there sent me a video of him yesterday and I noticed his hind legs were a little wobbly/weird. Not sure if this is a puppy thing or something more serious. I don’t remember if my other shepherd went through the same thing when she was his age.

From what I’ve noticed in the video his hind legs seem to cross when he is walking and it just seems unnatural to me. By his coloring I’m assuming he has WGSL in him and I know some badly bred dogs from those lines have the frog legs. I plan on taking him to the vet once I get back but in the mean time was hoping someone on here could take a look and give an opinion.

I edited the video to cut it to only parts where you can catch glimpse of his hind legs. If needed I can get better video footage once I get back.

You can notice it when they are practicing heel.

Should this be a cause for concern?


----------



## JohnHV (Jul 7, 2016)

Video Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QY-058rVLk&feature=youtu.be[/url


----------



## JohnHV (Jul 7, 2016)

I posted the link to the view but it is still being reviewed by a moderator.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Give it time, those that have a very good idea will chime in soon I'm sure. Sorry he's having problems but welcome aboard.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I watched the video and I think your puppy is just loose jointerd. Pretty common in show-lines at this age. He also seems to have a long hock with lots of angulation (that is what gives show-dogs the characteristic slant). I think his awkwardness is due to his conformation, and not due to some developmental issue. 

Just going on what others on this board have posted, he should improve and tighten up as he gets older.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

I had a pup where the hind legs would collapse outward like a frog. I was very concerned but she turned out fine. I don't like your pup running around on concrete at this age, it can do a lot of damage to the joints. I'm also concerned about how his hind legs sway from one side to the other. Having said that, every vet I ever asked about this issue said that it's too early to tell at this age and to wait until they are a year old. Another thing is that I'm a strong believer in NOT spaying or neutering until they are a year old for them to develop properly. You said you got him from a shelter so I assume they neutered him. For now just keep him off concrete, let him play on grass, not too much stressful running and jumping and up his calcium a bit. I would mix in some goat milk or goat yogurt into his kibble once a day.
Hope this helps.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

that is the typical "knit and purl" in WGSL's and ASL's
- a function of angulation and loose ligamentation.

Your dog isn't bad at all. Beautiful attitude to his training !

do not give more calcium .

do feed a high quality protein.

do give some supplementation that assists cartilage and ligament development.
Vitamin C -- (real) is one that builds collagen. 

there are supplements which have everything that you need in one --- 
zinc - from pumpkin seeds, omega 3 fatty acids enhance collagen formation ,
bone broth which will have both type 1 and type 11 collagen.

nice pup !


----------



## JohnHV (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank you for the responses everyone. Can anyone recommend a good joint supplement? I stopped by a few pet supply stores and they have some many, not sure where to start. He is unusually picky about his food especially for a puppy.

Also, I feed Blue Buffalo Puppy to him. Is that a decent food?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

look at the products available at Dogs Naturally Online Store

feed the dog , not the body part -- lots to choose from --


----------



## vinyas (Nov 7, 2016)

JohnHV said:


> Video Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QY-058rVLk&feature=youtu.be[/url


Hi,

Can i see the video please? Youtube says its been removed. i too have a 4months old gsd puppy going through the same hind leg issue. mine is this,
Please send a working link og your gsd puppy walking.


----------

